
Show HN: CloudWright – Build apps in your own cloud - pwestling
https://medium.com/cloudwright/introducing-cloudwright-23e12bb13ba6
======
bpodgursky
Co-founder here. We’re excited to share our beta release.

CloudWright is a platform for building automation tools that connect to
services, similar in spirit to Zapier, but with one big difference: on
CloudWright you build your tools in Python. We think having the full power of
a programming language available as a first-class citizen is a game changer
for automating high-complexity workflows and building powerful tools for your
team.

We see a future where a lot of people who aren't engineers have basic coding
skills. We hope to give them a "default-right" environment where they can
build real applications.

We have a free tier where you can build personal applications (what we're
linking to today), but for those who want to use CloudWright in a work
context, we have a paid offering called CloudWright Teams. With Teams, you
can:

\- Run flows in your own cloud VPC so that you can automate processes against
your internal databases and services without opening your firewall

\- Collaborate on automation scripts within a team

\- Share tools you’ve built with co-workers as an easy-to-use form which
tracks run history and results

We have full docs at docs.cloudwright.io, but we're also happy to answer
questions here. We're really eager for feedback or suggestions, any comments
are really welcome -- thanks in advance.

~~~
bachmeier
I'll leave some feedback from the customer side...use or ignore as you wish.

I didn't read the announcement because I had a big popup forcing me to sign
in. I'm not going to create an account to read a business announcement. It's a
bad sign when someone in your business posts on another company's site - kind
of like fastmail_support@yahoo.com.

I checked out your website to see if it's something I could potentially use.
The modules are Google-heavy but there's nothing for Microsoft. My
understanding is that a lot of businesses still use Microsoft.

Finally, $60/month might be a hard sell in a cost-cutting environment where
companies are laying off workers and doing what they can to survive. I'll note
that Zapier has a $20/month price point.

~~~
bpodgursky
Thanks for the feedback, we appreciate it. I'm a little surprised that you got
prompted to log into Medium. Obviously Medium isn't without faults, but I
thought the anonymous viewer experience wasn't login-walled. I'll look into
that.

We'll definitely be attentive to pricing constraints (esp given the current
recession) and asks for Microsoft support -- thanks for the feedback.

------
jedieaston
If you can make this work with Microsoft’s Graph API, there’s about 100 little
projects I’ve wanted to do to automate work stuff that I didn’t want to deal
with hosting for. This might be the ticket!

~~~
bpodgursky
We'll look into the MS Graph API and get back to you.

For dealing with standard REST APIs, we have a generic HTTP API wrapper module
which you can use to wrap an endpoint with custom auth and give you back a
Python requests session. It's not going to give you native Python bindings and
autocomplete, but would let you integrate with the API.

Happy to talk in more depth about this -- feel free to email at
ben@cloudwright.io.

